# New litter from 29.12.12 Silvered Burmese splashed x Blue



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

This is the litter from Sophie, a silvered burmese splashed doe.
The babies are 5 days young today, picture time!


































mama Sophie









and the father


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what fab cuties


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Mom is very interesting looking. Do you have more pictures of her? I can't wait to see these babies grow!


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

I will make some new ones from Sophie soon. I will keep you updated with this litter.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I love mum!


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! She is also a very cuddly mouse.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

New pictures
Today the pups are 10 days young
2 black, 2 blue burmese, 1 blue splashed en 1 burmese splashed.

























The girls, 1 agouti and 2 blue burmese


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh goodness, those blue Burmese are just melting my heart.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank-you!


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

The baby's eyes are open, time for a photo update 










http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac15 ... 006-19.jpg
male 1 blue burmese









male 2, black (reserverd)









male 3, CP smoke splashed









male 4, blue (reserved)









male 5, black









male 6, burmese splashed









female 1, blue burmese









female 2, blue burmese









female 3, Agouti


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

aww they are gorgeous


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Photo update for those who like this litter ;-)
Pics are from 17.01.2013

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac15 ... 002-21.jpg

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac15 ... 003-20.jpg

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac15 ... 010-15.jpg

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac15 ... 004-15.jpg

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac15 ... 006-21.jpg


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

even more beautiful than at the little stage


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for the updates.  That is the stage I think young mice are at their cutest.

-Zanne


----------

